# this is so funny!



## redtailgal (Apr 4, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/youtube]


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I'd like to smack that guy for being mean to that dog that way...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, it's not real you say, hmmmmmmmm... Sure looks real to me.

DonnaBelle


----------

